# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مشکلات دوران "پسا کنکور"

## Mahdi110

بچه ها من بعد از کنکور با اینکه رتبم نسبتا خوب شد ولی کلا بی حوصله وبی حالم.
از بس یک سال همه درس ها را خوندم و به خودم گفتم با اینکه مثلا از این درس خوشت نمیاد باید برای کنکور بخونیش.
مثلا من سال دو وسوم دبیرستان با عشق درس میخوندم واز حل مسایل فیزیک لذت می بردم ولی الان علاقم کور شده طوری که فکر میکنم هیچ رشته ای را دوست ندارم!!
کس دیگه ای همچین حسی را داشته؟
تجربه ای دارید؟

----------


## raha..

> بچه ها من بعد از کنکور با اینکه رتبم نسبتا خوب شد ولی کلا بی حوصله وبی حالم.
> از بس یک سال همه درس ها را خوندم و به خودم گفتم با اینکه مثلا از این درس خوشت نمیاد باید برای کنکور بخونیش.
> مثلا من سال دو وسوم دبیرستان با عشق درس میخوندم واز حل مسایل فیزیک لذت می بردم ولی الان علاقم کور شده طوری که فکر میکنم هیچ رشته ای را دوست ندارم!!
> کس دیگه ای همچین حسی را داشته؟
> تجربه ای دارید؟



برای انتخاب رشته وقت هست...
ی 2 روزی بیخیال همه چی شو و برو خوش بگذرون...اصلا انگار نه انگار کنکور دادی...
بعد حالت بهتر میشه...
زیادهم نگران نباش این حالت عادیه ...

----------


## king of konkur

منم اینطوریم
اصن استرس انتخاب رشته هم که هست . دارم کچل میشم از استرس  :Yahoo (114):

----------

